# Cockapoo puppy wanted Essex Suffolk Kent or Hertfordshire area



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Apricot/ golden coloured preferred ready about start of march to the end for daughters 21 st birthday present, have done the research and found thy a cockapoo would make our family whole again. Had a Dalmatian previously who lived till she was 14 had to wait three or four years just to let the pain ease away. Any help would be great

Any cockapoo breeders in east Anglia area , very interested in this breed of dog, done our research know this is the breed we want, ideally a apricot or golden like colouration , and ideally looking at a purchase between end of feb to end of march 


CAN ANY ONE HELP PLEASE


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - have you looked at www.breedersonline.co.uk as they have a lot of Cockapoo puppies in various areas and tends to be the site recommended by most people. Good luck with your search


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome 

How far would you be prepared to travel for your pup? What cocker x poodle cross do you prefer? & would you prefer hobby breeders or commercial breeders?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

A good place to start is www.breedersonline.co.uk

You can look at all breeders or those that have puppies available. Personally I would look at all breeders as if you find one you really like it is worth waiting for your perfect puppy. 

Have you had a chance to look at The Cockapoo Owners Club page regarding finding a breeder. It is full of useful information and advice.

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_finding_a_breeder.html

Good luck with your search and do keep us up to date! 

x


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi thanks for replying, all depends how far ,about 150 miles max from where i live in Colchester Essex . Breeder wise as long as the pups have been breeded in a loving home and socialised with people and animals with the parents who have a good natured temperament


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We got Lolly from Colchester! Colne Valley cockerpoo. Google it. Joe is a farmer and just has one litter at a time. We're very happy with Lolly and what we saw at Joe's. Happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

I did ring colnevalley up and there expecting a litter soon, so we're going to ring them up nearer the time, would you recommend him then?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm in Hadleigh Suffolk, so not far from Colchester, and ended up going to Lincolnshire for my pup! I couldn't be happier that I did though 

I spoke to Joe and didn't get a good vibe from him at all, which is so weird as Janet had the opposite experience!

Good luck xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We got our two pups from Anzil in Liverpool (Knowsley), it's further than you said you wanted to travel though, but i'd still recommend them incase you liked the look & sound of Anthony  We couldn't be happier with our girls.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dalmation, she must have been a special part of your family. 

I agree with Ali about where to start you search, call some breeders, go and visit a few and find one that ticks all of your boxes. It is a very exciting time...enjoy it!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

could also look on pets4homes.co.uk, lots of home breeders on there, look under cocker spaniel tho ! If you go and see any, get a feeling for the house, people and dogs ! Jo Jo on here has lots of advice !
Good luck


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Hi - Yes we found Joe to be lovely. A typical shy smiley farmer who happily chatted to me and answered my questions and concerns over the phone. We then went to view the litter when they were 5 weeks old (the white and apricot pups on his previous litters pics) and picked Lolly who is a healthy, bright, lively pup.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't actually recommend any particular breeders but if you want a particular colour such as apricot, this tends to be a fading colour and will often fade to a much lighter shade/cream. Just something to bear in mind if you are set on a particular colour. My puppy is 19 weeks and the apricot markings around his eyes and head are fading fast! There are some apricots which hold their colour and is something you need to check with colour lines in the parents used. This is true of a lot of other colours too as the adult coat comes in. Hope you find the one you want soon! You will have to post a pic of course!


----------

